# Project_Management_Books_Courses_Manuals_PMP_Exam



## احمد خليل2006 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

مجموعة كتب كاملة فى Project_Management
ومنتظر تعليقاتكم وردودكم على المجموعة الهائة 
وهاهاى اسماء الكتب:77:

Financially Focused Project Management
Free-Guidebook
J.Ross.Publishing.Leading.High.Performance.Projects.eBook-LiB
J.Ross.Publishing.Quantitative.Methods.in.Project.Management.eBook-LiB
Prince II - Managing Successful Programmes
QUE - Special Edition - Using MS Office Project 2003
[PMBOK.2004].A_Guide_to_the_Project_Management_Body_of_Knowledge_(PMBOK_Guide)_Third_Edition.2004.Projec
Amacom - Modern Project Management (Ocr) - 2001 ! - (By Laxxuss)
Amacom - The Project Management Question And Answer Book - 2004 - (By Laxxuss)
AMACOM Books - The AMA Handbook of Project Management by Paul C. Dinsmore
Excel 2007 Data Analysis For Dummies
Harvard Business School - 1996 Project Management Manual
James P. Lewis - Fundamentals of Project Management
John Wiley & Sons - Practical Project Management - Tips, Tactics and Tools
John Wiley and Sons - Effective Project Management
John.Wiley.and.Sons.Project.Risk.Management.Guidelines.Managing.Risk.in.Large.Projects.and.Com
Kogan.Page.Advanced.Project.Management.A.Complete.Guide.to.the.Key.Processes.Models.and.Techniques.eBook-LiB
McGraw Hill - Briefcase Books - Project Management
Mcgraw-Hill - Pmp Project Management Professional Study Guide
McGraw-Hill - Project Management - The Six Sigma Way - Quality Management
Mcgraw-Hill - Software Project Management - Second Edition
Microsoft - Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 - Administrator's Companion
Microsoft Excel Functions and Formulas
Microsoft Office Excel 2007 for Project Managers
Microsoft Project 2007 Bible
O'Reilly - Applied Software Project Management (Nov 2005)
​
*الملف تورنت طبعا وحجم ملف الكتب حوالى 1.11 جيجا بيت*


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (20 ديسمبر 2008)

كل الشكر لك اخونا احمد خليل

والملفات على التورنيت 

للاسف ليس لدي بالجهاز


لكن يبدولي مجموعة مفيدة من الملفات

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لاخى نهر النيل انا نزلت مجموعة وزى ماانت عارفالتورنت لازم يكمل كلة انا معاى حوالى يوم او 2 يوم لانزال الملفات كلها وححاول ارفعها مرة اخرى على الموضوع ولكن انا قصدت انى حجمهم كبير ولما ينزلوا مجموعة واحدة يبقى احسن


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

اود ان ارسل لك مجموعة ملفات وبرامج تورنت تساعدك فى التحميل يا اخ / نهر النيل 
ولكن انا اعدك ان شاء الله عد نزولهم على جهازى سارفعهم مرة اخرى حتى يستفيد الجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير اخي المعطاء احمد خليل


----------



## amor23 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*الى اخى*




هذة الكتب الى اخى نهر النيل وكذلك جميع اخوانى بملتقى المهندسين العرب ( لمن لم يحملهم TORRENT ) هاهم بروابط مباشرة ولكن على فترات ان شاء الله.:33:
بجد وبصراحة الملفات دى ملهاش حل انا بعد التحميل تجولت فى جنبات الملف وجدت ملفات ملهاش حل وانتو حتشهدوا .
شكرا​المجموعة الاولى ( 11 كتاب وملف ايزو )

http://www.4shared.com/file/7723444...xploratory_Data_Analysis_and_Data_Mining.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7723444...l_-_Briefcase_Books_-_Project_Management.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7723444...ject_Management_Professional_Study_Guide.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77234447/e6930115/_2__Sample_Project_Mgmt_Course.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7723444...the_Project_Management_Body_of_Knowledge.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77234445/89d6039/PMGlossary.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77234446/91943183/Sample_Project_Mgmt_Course.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77234449/12b2c12/Sharing_Information.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77234450/61eca5f7/STMSProjectIntegrationGuide.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77234448/762c1c84/Wiley_-_Project_Management_Nation.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7723445...lanning_For_Project_Management_Using_A_P.html

يتبع .......................:14::14::14::14:​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*تابع الملفات*

تابع الملفات​
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724108...Certification_Exam__2005__3Ed_Yyepg_Lotb.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77241086/bfd6fa71/Business_-_10_Minute_Guide_to_Project_Management.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77241090/4fae6e05/Wiley_-_Getting_Started_In_Project_Management.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77241095/3fc49a8a/Tinnirello_-_New_Directions_in_Project_Management.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77241094/48c3aa1c/TMG_FAT_SAT_Sample_Aug_7_01.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724109...e_Evolutionary_Project_Managers_Handbook.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77241092/a1a00f29/Utilities.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724109...ssional__PMP__Study_Guide_by_Kim_Heldman.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77241099/3672d6a1/_2__Sample_Project.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724110...-_The_Six_Sigma_Way_-_Quality_Management.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724110...ssional__Pmp__Study_Guide_By_Kim_Heldman.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77241098/4175e637/Sample_Project.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724110...zingProjectManagementModelsandFrameworks.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77241106/76cd1a4e/Project_Management_-_Best_Practices_In_Workflow.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77241103/6a7eec1/Project_Management_Professional__PMP__Study_Guide.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77241107/1ca2ad8/Prince2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724110...tRiskManagementGuidelines_2005_YYePGLotB.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724110...tRiskManagementGuidelines_2005_YYePGLotB.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724111...anning_Scheduling_and_Controlling__2001_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724111...of_Project_Management_by_Paul_C_Dinsmore.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724111..._Management__Ocr__-_2001__-__By_Laxxuss_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724111...ment_Professional__Pmp__Exam_2Nd_Edition.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724111...Pmi-001_Examcheatsheet_v101214_Powerappz.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724112...Pmi-001_Examcheatsheet_v101214_Powerappz.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77241122/4396bcd5/10104026.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77241124/aaf519e0/11_Steps_of_Automation_Project.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77241121/da9fed6f/200001201451424853.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724112...delinesManagingRiskinLargeProjectsandCom.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724112...roject_Management_Practitioners_Handbook.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724113...-_The_Portable_MBA_in_Project_Management.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724113...wis_-_Fundamentals_of_Project_Management.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724113...wis_-_Fundamentals_of_Project_Management.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724113...ject_Management_-_Tips_Tactics_and_Tools.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724113...sing_A_Project_Management_Maturity_Model.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77241138/ba58648a/Excel_2007_Data_Analysis_For_Dummies.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7724113..._School_-_1996_Project_Management_Manual.html

​
يتبع ان شاء الله ...


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

اية ياجماعة كلمة شكر على الموضوع حتى الواحد يجيلة نفس يكمل المشوار ولا اية نشاهد بدون تعليق ولا تقييم ماهو وجه الاستفادة اذن.


----------



## واثق الخطوه (23 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هاجر محمد (25 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks alot very valiuble bookses


----------



## hammhamm44 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

الشكر موجود والحب موصول وعملك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*تابع الروابط المباشرة*

http://www.4shared.com/file/7748850...ject_Management_Professional_Study_Guide.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7748850...d_Software_Project_Management__Nov_2005_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7748851...ject_Management_Professional_Study_Guide.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7748851...KeyProcessesModelsandTechniqueseBook-LiB.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7748852...-_The_Portable_MBA_in_Project_Management.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7748852...plete_Project_Management_Office_Handbook.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7748852..._and_Sons_-_Effective_Project_Management.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7748852...ge__PMBOK_Guide__Third_Edition2004Projec.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7748852...on_And_Answer_Book_-_2004_-__By_Laxxuss_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77489423/e447685b/Microsoft_Excel_Functions_and_Formulas.html​
للروابط بقية ان شاءالله ....................​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*مجموعة اخرى وليست الاخيرة*


http://www.4shared.com/file/77492758/d4f337fc/OReillyTheArtofProjectManagementApr2005.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77492757/444c2a6d/Prentice_Hall_-_Radical_Project_Management.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77492760/f105ec0d/OReilly_-_Prefactoring_-__Sep_2005_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7749276...Body_Of_Knowledge_Third_3Rd_Edition_2004.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77492759/a3f4076a/Prentice_Hall_-_Integrated_Project_Management.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7750489...Achieving_Rapid_Business__Prentice_Hall_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77504891/e9e16961/Project_Management_JumpStart__Sybex__2003_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77504892/70e838db/SybexProjectManagementJumpStart.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7750488...sing_a_project_management_maturity_model.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77504889/fe21d012/Wiley_-_Project_Management_Methodologies__2004_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77505425/bcdeeab2/_2__The_Golden_Rules_Of_Project_Management_-_Shaw.html


يتبع ان شاء الله ................​


----------



## mos (25 ديسمبر 2008)

أخى الكريم 
لك الشكر والدعاء 00جميع الروابط هامة 
أرجو أن أجد لديك كتب عن ال claims and disputes resolution

مع التحية


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ان شاء الله ححجاول ابحث لك عنة ولكن المجموعة دى كاملة بها كل مايتكلم عن ادارة المشروعات سواء كانت كتب او برامج حتى لا حظ العنوان 
Project_Management_Books_Courses_Manuals_PMP_Exam
اى كل حاجة انا رافع الكتب كلها وباقى الامثلة EXAM ان شاء الله قريبا ترفع اليك والى جميع الاخوة بمنتدانا الحبيب
وححاول اجمعلك الكتاب 
اتركك فى رعاية الله


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*تابع الروابط المباشرة*








http://www.4shared.com/file/77608264/dfc6c9e1/Boson_-_Pmi_-_Pmp_-_Practice_Tests_v5_13.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7760826...3__Project_Planning_and_Control__4th_ed_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7760826..._Institute__Pmi__Pmp_Practice_Tests_v534.html
​
يتبع ان شاء الله ...............​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*تابع الملفات ذات الروابط المباشرة*

الردود ياجماعة ومساندتكم لى


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (26 ديسمبر 2008)

كل الشكر لك اخونا الكريم

وقد تم اضافة الموضوع الى مكانين بمكتبتنا المتخصصة
وليس مكان واحد

وذلك نظرا لشمولية الموضوع 
وما يحتويه من طيف كبير من مجالات ادارة المشاريع


جعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## أحمد زويل (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*



نهر النيييل قال:


> كل الشكر لك اخونا الكريم
> 
> وقد تم اضافة الموضوع الى مكانين بمكتبتنا المتخصصة
> وليس مكان واحد
> ...




بارك الله فيك يااخى فعلا الموضوع شامل ومتشكرين جدا على الاهتمام وحسن التعاون​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*تابع الملفات المباشرة*







http://www.4shared.com/file/77753056/cddcf4b4/Free-Guidebook.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77753059/5d63e925/PMI_Books_-_21_Project_Management_Books.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77753058/2a64d9b3/PMP_Professional_Study_Guide.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7775305...03Cardinalchm_found_via_wwwfileDonkeycom.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7775306...ativeMethodsinProjectManagementeBook-LiB.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7775306...gLeadingHighPerformanceProjectseBook-LiB.html


يتبع ان شاء الله هانت ياجماعة ..................​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*نهاية الملفات ذات الروابط المباشرة*







http://www.4shared.com/file/77753056/cddcf4b4/Free-Guidebook.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77753059/5d63e925/PMI_Books_-_21_Project_Management_Books.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77753058/2a64d9b3/PMP_Professional_Study_Guide.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7775305...03Cardinalchm_found_via_wwwfileDonkeycom.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7775306...ativeMethodsinProjectManagementeBook-LiB.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7775306...gLeadingHighPerformanceProjectseBook-LiB.html


تم الحمد لله رفع جميع ملفات موضوعى 
Project_Management_Books_Courses_Manuals_PMP_Exam
بالروابط التورنت واكمتلة بالروابط المباشرة لتعم الفائدة على اخواننا فى منتدى الادارة الهندسية
 :30: وردودكم وتقييمكم للموضوع يدعمنى على مواصلت الطريق الذى بدأتة معكم :30: ​


----------



## د لبيب (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*Thanksssssssss*

Thanks a lot for this great and kindly effort


----------



## اشرف الجنيدي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

والله مشكووووووووووور وجعل الله كل حرف في كل كتاب في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العبقرية (28 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى الكريم السلام عليكم
اولا جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذا الموضوع وعلى الجهد المبذول جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 

ثانيا عندى سؤال قد تراه غريبا ولكن اعذرنى فيه ما معنى تورنت وكيفية فتح هذا الملف بعد تنزليه وفكه

ثالثا اخى الكريم انا مهندسة انشاءات واريد ان اغير مجال عملى من انشاءات الى ادارة و قد سبق ودرست كورس فى برنامج البريمافيرا وكذلك قمت بتنزيل عده ملفات لشرح Ms Project ولكن بماذا تنصحنى اخى الكريم وماذا احتاجه (من كتب من كورسات ............................. الخ) حتى اجيد هذا المجال ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## العبقرية (28 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس الفاضل 
عندى ملاحظة اخر مجموعتين من الملفات المرفوعة متماثلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اليس كذلك
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## العبقرية (28 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس الكريم
ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لى انا حاليا قمت بتحميل الاجزاء الاخيرة من الملفات وعندما فتحت بعض الملفات وجدت بعض منها كتب pdf واحد الملفات كلما فتحته وجدت ملف مضغوط الى ان وصلت ان عمل install لبرنامج اسمه bosn تقريبا ولكنى لم اكمل عمل التنصيت احد الملفات لم يفتح وكانت الرسالة patch not found

لذلك اريد انا استفسر منك عن كنه هذه الملفات وهل يجب تنزليلها بالترتيب او تنصيت برنامج معين ام ماذا ارجو افادتى علما بان الويندوز عندى فيستا

ومشكور اخى الكريم على سعة صدرك


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*المجموعة النهائية من الروابط المباشرة لموضوعى*





شكرا لاختى العبقرية لتنبيهها على ان الروابط تكررت انا اسف هذا سهو منى حيث كنت على عجالة من امرى فقمت بتكرير الروابط مرة اخرى ( انا اسف ) والشكر للمهندسة / العبقرية 
وهاهى اخر الروابط المباشرة


http://www.4shared.com/file/77754640/a4fe24cb/Boson_-_Pmi_Pmp_Practice_Tests_553.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7775464...fice_Handbook_found_via_wwwFileDonkeycom.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7775464..._-_Project_Management_-_Six_Sigma_Course.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7775463...GEMENT__The_IPQMS_Method_and_Case_Histor.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/77754638/e5643a3e/Financially_Focused_Project_Management.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7775463...ject_Management_Professional_Study_Guide.html


واى تعليق ان شاء الله مستعد على الاجابة وشكرا للجميع ..... اخوكم. م/ احمد خليل​​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*فتح ملف التورنت*



العبقرية قال:


> اخى الكريم السلام عليكم
> اولا جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذا الموضوع وعلى الجهد المبذول جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> 
> ثانيا عندى سؤال قد تراه غريبا ولكن اعذرنى فيه ما معنى تورنت وكيفية فتح هذا الملف بعد تنزليه وفكه
> ...



اختى الكريمة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..........
​
التورنت


هو عبارة عن اداة او برنامج مجاني يوفر عليك الكثير من الاموال فبدلا من شراء البرامج او الألعاب أو أي شيء تبحث عنه .. تستطيع تحميل كل ما ترغب به مجانا وبنسخ كاملة
وملفات التحميل تكون بصيغة torrent وبواسطة برامج خاصة تستطيع التعامل مع هذا النوع من الملفات ومن ضمن مميزات التحميل من التورنت أيضا أنه افضل من التحميل العادي أو المباشر لان التحميل المباشر غالبا مايكون بطيء أو به كثير من التقطيع بسبب الضغط على السيرفر نتيجة كثرة التحميل

:: كيف يعمل التورنت ::

الفكرة الأساسية اللتي يعتمد عليها التورنت هي المشاركة حيث يقوم الشخص الذي لديه البرنامج أو اللعبة ...... إلخ بمشاركتها مع غيره من مستخدمي شبكة الإنترنت الذين يستطيعون الحصول على ملف التورنت الخاص بالبرنامج أو اللعبة المراد تحميلها ولتوضيح الأمر بصورة أكبر فقد وضعت عدة مسميات لمجموعة الأشخاص الذين يقومون بتحميل ورفع ومشاركة ملفات التورنت وهم
البرامج المستخدمة

توجد برامج كثيرة جدا جدا للتعامل مع ملفات التورنت وتسمى BT Client وهذه البرامج تقوم بصورة تلقائية بعد تحميلها على جهازك بالتعامل المباشر مع ملفات التورنت والشروع في عملية التحميل المباشر بمجرد الضغط على ملف التورنت .. وأذكر من هذه البرامج على سبيل المثال

Azureus

Utorrent

BitSpirit

BitComent

Bitlord

والأفضل التعامل ببرنامج utorrent وذلك لصغر حجمه و قلة استهلاكه لل RAM حيث لا يتجاوز 500 كيلو بايت كما أن إشغاله للمعالج Processor قليل جدا بالإضافة إلى سرعته الفائقة ودعمه وقبوله من كل Tracker الخاصة بعكس معظم البرامج كما أنه يتميز بواجهته البسيطة جدا




شرح برنامجUTORRENT

ادخلى على الرابط التالى وستجدى ضالتك حيث تعودت عدم اضاعة حق الاخرين فى مواضيعهم
http://www.nokiagate.com/vb/pc-apps-66/utorrent-112377.html


اما عن كيفية تحويل مجالك من انشاءات الى ادارة المشروعات فخبرتى تكمن من اسئلت كل منهدس له علاقة فى ادارة المشروعات فى شركتى او خارج شركتى وما سوف اقوله لكى هو على لسان غيرى حيث انى مبتدا مثلك
1- قراءة الكتب مثل كتاب PMBOK عربى وانجليزى & كتاب ريتا 
2- البرامج مهمة لانها تعطيكى تصور وسنس للمشروع والانشطة 
هذا انا مااتناوله الان ولكن عليكى بسؤال احد المشريف الافاضل ( م/ محمود حازم عياد & ابو صالح ) لتمرسهما فى ادارة المشاريع 
واخيرا موضوعى اذا قمتى بتحميله تورنت ستجيدية الملف الامثل لادارة المشروعات حيث عنوان الموضوع يحتوى على كل ( الكتب والكورسات والامتحانات والتمارين والمانويل للبرامج ليس اشهارا لموضوعى ولكن ستكتشفى ذلك كما اكتشفتة لذا انصحك تحميلة تورنت​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*اسم الملف بالكامل*



العبقرية قال:


> المهندس الكريم
> ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لى انا حاليا قمت بتحميل الاجزاء الاخيرة من الملفات وعندما فتحت بعض الملفات وجدت بعض منها كتب Pdf واحد الملفات كلما فتحته وجدت ملف مضغوط الى ان وصلت ان عمل Install لبرنامج اسمه Bosn تقريبا ولكنى لم اكمل عمل التنصيت احد الملفات لم يفتح وكانت الرسالة Patch Not Found
> 
> لذلك اريد انا استفسر منك عن كنه هذه الملفات وهل يجب تنزليلها بالترتيب او تنصيت برنامج معين ام ماذا ارجو افادتى علما بان الويندوز عندى فيستا
> ...



ممكن يااختى اسم الملف بالكامل حيث اننى لم افتح جميع الكتب والتمارين​


----------



## العبقرية (30 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس الكريم الملفات التى سبق وذكرتها هى الاتى :http://www.4shared.com/file/77608264/dfc6c9e1/Boson_-_Pmi_-_Pmp_-_Practice_Tests_v5_13.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7760826..._Institute__Pmi__Pmp_Practice_Tests_v534.html
كذلك اريد سؤالك عن الملفات التى لها امتداد chm ماهو البرنامج المناسب لها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*أختى المهندسة العبقرية*




​
بالنسبة لملف الرابط الاول
Boson Project Management Institute (Pmi) Pmp 
Practice Tests v5.34
كل ماعليك هو فك الضغط عن الملف وعمل عملية تنصيب للبرنامج وبعد ذلك اخذ الكراك وارسالة الى امتداد البرنامج على الدريف c ولا بد من الكراك حتى يكون البرنامج اصلى مش تجريبى واليكى الصور التوضيحية 














أما بالنسبة للرابط التانى فأسم البرنامج نفس اسم البرنامج السابق ولكن تغيير الفيرجن حيث ان الفيرجن السابق ولكن تم زيادة الامتحانات بة 
Boson - Pmi - Pmp - Practice Tests v5 .13
كيفية تنصيب البرنامج 
Boson - Pmi - Pmp - Practice Tests v5 13

1- فك الضغط عن الملف Boson - Pmi - Pmp - Practice Tests v5 13

2- فك الضغط عن الملف j-pm513a وبداخلة فك الضغط j-bpm513 + crakc 
وتنصيب الملفات عادى جدا وضع الكرا ك فى المسار

"C:\Program Files\Boson Software\PMI Tests\"
وبعد ذلك تشغيل الكراك 










اما بالنسبة للملفات chm هذا شرحها وهو للامانة منقول........

يمكنك فتح الملف باستعمال متصفح الأنترنت إكسبلورر أو أحد البرامج التالية:

Help Explorer Viewer
xCHM
GridinSoft CHM Editor or CHM Decoder
Help Software WinCHM
Dawningsoft PowerCHM
ChmDecompiler


يحدث أحيانا عند محاولة تشغيل الملف أن يعطيك رسالة أنه لا يمكن فتح الملف


وهذا يحدث عندما يكون اسم الملف أو المجلد الذي هو فيه بالعربية بينما لغة الجهاز لغة أجنبية

وبالتالي إذا حدث هذا فالحل هو أحد أمرين

تأكد أن مسار الملف بالكامل باللغة الإنجليزية -أعني اسم الملف والمجلد الذي هو فيه والمجلد الرئيسي وهكذا


الحل الآخر هو أن تذهب إلى
Start ---> Settings --->Control Panel ---> Regional settings
ابدأ --->إعدادات ---> لوحة التحكم ---> إعدادات إقليمية

وتختار اللغة العربية
وسيطلب منك الجهاز إعادة التشغيل

أما الكتب بصيغة CHM لا تحتاج الى برامج لفتحها فهي صيغة موجودة في نظام ويندوز.

* هي عبارة عن ملفات HTML مرتبطة مع بعضها البعض بواسطة روابط تشعبية

وغالباً ما يكون لها فهرس من جهة اليسار يسهل عملية التنقل بين الصفحات

* سريعة في الفتح و الغلق و التصفح وبأمكانك البحث فيها

* وايضاً لعمل كتب سهلة التصفح ومصنفة وصغيرة الحجم

ولكن هذه الصيغة لا تفتح على جميع الاجهزة خاصة لو كانت نسخة الويندوز قديمة او بها اعطاب

وفى بعض الاحيان تحتاج لتسطيب الويندوز من جديد لقراءة كتاب بهذه الصيغة لان نسخة الكتاب لا توجد الا بها



لذلك اسمح لى ان اقدم لك برنامج تحويل من صيغ chm الى pdf

برنامج CHM To PDF Converter Professional 3.5

رابط التحميل :

http://ifile.it/ypk6b9





وهذا بعد فتح المف 





وانا فى خدمة ملتقى المهندسين العرب ( منتدى الادارة الهندسية )



​ م/ احمد خليل​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*الى اصحابى*

الى كل اصحابى بالملتقى انا فى اجازة من 1/1/2009 وحتى 20/1/2009 لظروف عملى وسفرى بالخارج شكرا لكم


----------



## al-majed (1 يناير 2009)

thanks alooooooooooooooooooot eng ahmed


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (6 يناير 2009)

اية ياجماعة الموضوع مش عاجبكم ولا اية ولا ميستهلش


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (7 يناير 2009)

Thanks for your big efforts wishing you the best and from you more and more,for your information I faced few links file was removed, thank you again


----------



## thewolf6 (7 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله االف خير


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (21 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا وصلت ياجماعة واى سؤال انا مستعد ليكم ان شاء الله


----------



## حامد الجمال (22 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس احمد خليل 
انا شفت رسالتك و انا تحت امرك 
كل الكتب جميله و مفيده و لكن لابد و ان تبدأ من كتاب pmbok
و بعد ذلك اى كتاب شرح و مساعده لما فيه مثل كتاب ريتا او amacom
وبعد ذلك جمع للأسئلة متعلقه بكتب ايضا تشرح pmbok 
و اذا اردت التعمق فأقرا ما شات بعد ذلك و هذا ما افعله حاليا حتى ازيد معرفتى و اثبت ما درست 
و الله الموفق
اى استفسارات اخرى بأذن الله ارد عليها 
اخوك / حامد


----------



## جبالى (23 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس أحمد


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (24 يناير 2009)

متشكرين لجميع الردود وانا تحت امركم


----------



## حامد الجمال (25 يناير 2009)

ما شاء الله 
مجهود جبار 
ربنا يوفقك لما يحب و يرضى
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mhmdmkrm (27 يناير 2009)

طبعا مافيش كلمة شكر لأن كل الكلام مش هايوفيك حقك يا هندسه
كفايه التعب اللى تعبته و المجهود اللى عملته
بصراحه صعب نرد لك الجميل
يعنى م الأخر ماتنتظرش أى كلام شكر


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (28 يناير 2009)

*شكرا*



​


----------



## adel shahboub (20 يوليو 2009)

الاخ العزيز جزاك الله خير وان شالله انت مأجور 
فى كتاب هايل اسم المؤلف rita بيقولوا انه ممتاز جدا وبيفيد للى عاوز ياخد الpmp
ياريت لو تقدر تساعدنى او اى من الاخوه الافاضل وجزاكم الله خير جمعيا اخوانى


----------



## mahzad2005 (21 يوليو 2009)

شکرا لک اخی احمد خلیل


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا المجموعة تحتوي على كتب قيمه جدا


----------



## loved_boy (23 يوليو 2009)

طبعا مافيش كلمة شكر لأن كل الكلام مش هايوفيك حقك يا هندسه
كفايه التعب اللى تعبته و المجهود اللى عملته
بصراحه صعب نرد لك الجميل
يعنى م الأخر ماتنتظرش أى كلام شكر


----------



## Who i am (16 أغسطس 2009)

اختبار ال capm ايش الكتب والرماجع والاسئله لاني ضايع


----------



## the poor to god (17 أغسطس 2009)

انت داخل بثقلك جدا بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود لكنها بالفعل ملفات تستحق التقدير


----------



## محمدوجمال (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الله ينور عليكم و اكثؤ من امثالكم


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (1 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خيرا*​


----------



## Sherif Dahshan (2 مايو 2010)

ألف شكر يا بشمهندس على المحهود الجامد ده
جزاك الله خير


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (2 مايو 2010)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير اخي المعطاء احمد خليل


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 مايو 2010)

ألف شكر يا م أحمد ربنا يبارك فيك والبركة بالشباب
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## mbdarsh (28 أكتوبر 2010)

كل الشكر لك اخونا الكريم


----------



## hesham1968 (3 أغسطس 2011)

خالص الشكر يا أخي جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## امين الزريقي (9 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور على الجهد المبذول وهو كبير وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## mhmdmokhtar (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد كمال احمد (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود العظيم


----------



## medo222 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وكذلك القائمين على المنتدى


----------



## nofal (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## عاشق السهر (16 فبراير 2016)

الف شكر على المجهود. ابغى اسئل هل يوجد لدى احد من الاخوة الاعضاء الاصدار الاخير من كتاب ال pmp وريتا 
ونسخة الامتحانات


----------



## bryar (31 مارس 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

